# MTB Shorts



## gmcunni (Mar 12, 2009)

these would be good for next fall when hunting season starts up.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 12, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> these would be good for next fall when hunting season starts up.



Yup, it would be hard to mistake that for a deer...


----------



## marcski (Mar 12, 2009)

Call me names..if you will...(as some of my mtn biking buds do...)  but I am an old school tight black spandex man myself.  Those "baggy" style shorts get in the way...and I find they get caught on the nose of my saddle as I move around in the cockpit while riding.  Also, I find the spandex variety pretty comfortable as they seem to disappear after a while, whereas, I'm always feeling the baggy ones.  I have a nice pair of baggy ones that sit in the drawer, while I go through a whole bunch of spandex ones.


----------



## Jisch (Mar 12, 2009)

I used to only rock the spandex, but I am now used to riding baggies. I feel naked wearing spandex alone now. I really don't notice them...

John


----------



## bvibert (Mar 13, 2009)

I wear baggies, I just make sure they aren't too baggy.  I've had some issues catching the seat in the past with shorts that were a little too baggy.  I tried the spandex thing once, it wasn't for me.


----------



## Marc (Mar 16, 2009)

marcski said:


> Call me names..if you will...(as some of my mtn biking buds do...)  but I am an old school tight black spandex man myself.  Those "baggy" style shorts get in the way...and I find they get caught on the nose of my saddle as I move around in the cockpit while riding.  Also, I find the spandex variety pretty comfortable as they seem to disappear after a while, whereas, I'm always feeling the baggy ones.  I have a nice pair of baggy ones that sit in the drawer, while I go through a whole bunch of spandex ones.



I wear lycra on the road and loose fitting shorts on the trail, with a chamois insert and leg grippers.  Or tough nylon over lycra.  When I fall on the trail, which happens far more often then crashing on the road, I appreciate the abraision protection, and also not ripping a $40 pair of lycra.


----------

